# First Electric



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

First electric watch for me arrived in 3 days from Spain! humming nicely, not sure weather I like the dial color though and the second hand doesnt pass through the batons as I thought it would! just misses them. The dial has some fluff on it as though someone has wiped it with a fluffy cloth and left some on it. Wondering how easy it would be to get at the dial and give it a clean?

Some pics


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice choice for a first electric. I really like that one. Well done.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good to me :thumbsup:

I can't imagine that 'fluff removal' would be too tricky...

I've often lusted after similar Ultronics. Looks like it's a decent size on you. What's the case size?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations and an excellent choice for a first hummer :yes:

Mind you I guess I would say that really



























A post I did when I received the silver dial version.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60043&st=0&p=608717&fromsearch=1&#entry608717

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Looks good to me :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't imagine that 'fluff removal' would be too tricky...
> 
> I've often lusted after similar Ultronics. Looks like it's a decent size on you. What's the case size?


Case size is 40-41mm dial size is 34mm it certainly is a fair size chunk! just about right for size.

Gary those 2 of yours look new! like the bracelet on the blue one.

Are there any suggestions of how to look after these? I thought I read somewhere that your not supposed to move the hands backwards when adjusting them? and stripping plastic gears for the calendar mechanism, or am I paranoid about it?

Dave


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The date wheels are plastic and are prone to damage, the teeth strip. Avoid changing the date between 9pm and 3am (when it's beginning to change over itself) to be on the safe side and you'll be alright though. Maintenance wise their's not a lot to do tbh and luckily we have a couple of experts in Keitht and SIlver Hawk on this very forum.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

1250banditman said:


> [Gary those 2 of yours look new! like the bracelet on the blue one.


Thanks Dave 

I've often wondered why the bracelets on my two versions are different. They both seem to fit the cases very well and are genuine Longines, I guess they may have been for different markets.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

The one I have does have the Longines wing logo on the clasp but is sideways across. Underneath the clasp it says 'Champion Stainless Steel Made in USA' wondering if yours says the same or if mines a rip off copy!

Also in four hours its gained 4 seconds, this seems a bit too fast? to me, perhaps it needs timing setting up, can this be done by someone like me or is it a profesionals only job?

Dave


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Your bracelet is exactly the same as mine Dave, don't worry it's the genuine article. JB Champion were an American producer of bracelets and are probably most famous for the sliding bracelet that was adopted by NASA astronauts as it could easily be resized to fit over space suits.










4 seconds in four hours is definitely too fast. Personally I wouldn't recommend having a go yourself but then I have the dexterity of a three toad sloth. I'd recommend you get in touch with either Keitht or Silver Hawk and arrange a little tlc. Both are members here and both do sterling service with ESA 9162/4 and a host of other electronic and quartz movements.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> Your bracelet is exactly the same as mine Dave, don't worry it's the genuine article. JB Champion were an American producer of bracelets and are probably most famous for the sliding bracelet that was adopted by NASA astronauts as it could easily be resized to fit over space suits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Gary youve put my mind at ease on the strap thing. As for timing it hasnt gained any more time since I reported a 4 second gain, i.e its now been nearly 12 hours and still only 4 second gain! so maybe its not bad? looking at 8 seconds fast over 24 hours perhaps.

I stayed up and watched it change over date at midnight it changed over ok at a minute before midnight.

Now I am looking at Timex electrics are they hummers too or do they not make a sound? do you have any idea on what battery the timex electrics take?

Lots of questions

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1250banditman said:


> Now I am looking at Timex electrics are they hummers too or do they not make a sound? do you have any idea on what battery the timex electrics take?


There are loads of different movements in Timex Electrics and Timex Electronics but none use a tuning fork movement.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for that Silver Hawk, these are quite fascinating!

This Longines is growing on me, I was a little unsure about the look of the dial, from different angles its an entirely different looking watch, it goes really dark when looked at under halogen lighting and then really light under natural daylight.

The accuracy seem pretty good its now been 20.5 hours and the watch is still only 4 seconds fast! it seemed to gain those four seconds over the first 4 hours of wearing it but hasnt gained any more since! beginning to wonder if its the system clock on the netbook that varied and not the watch.

Either way I am liking this one a lot


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> Thanks for that Silver Hawk, these are quite fascinating!
> 
> This Longines is growing on me, I was a little unsure about the look of the dial, from different angles its an entirely different looking watch, it goes really dark when looked at under halogen lighting and then really light under natural daylight.
> 
> ...


Another update on the timekeeping. Set this 3 days ago, to 2 seconds slow compared to my netbook system clock. It gained 2 seconds the first 8 hours but over the last 2 and a half days its still bang on!! the time hasnt altered since! So this is an excellent timekeeper. Very happy with it still finding it fascinating, maybe its a keeper!

Dave


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks good Dave, keep me in mind if you get bored with it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

luddite said:


> Looks good Dave, keep me in mind if you get bored with it.


Been away? 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62984


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

No need to rub it in everyone...


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi krispy ! no didnt particularily get bored with it but just wanted to try a few others so decided to move it on to bring some funds in. I have just won a timex electric off ebay and looking forward to seeing that! plus some others!

Dave


----------

